# U.S. Media to Blame for Stalled Response to Climate Crisis



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

They also have reported that there is quite a bit of disagreement as to whether man is causing any of the climate change.
Our egos let us think we can change the weather....ever seem it happen yet?
Freon R 12 was not dropped because of an efeect on the oxone layer.
Follow the money, Dupont didn't have an absolute patent on it.
The sun creates and moves the Ozon layer every day on the earths travels around it.
If we were affecting the layer, why is it not having a hole over the US instead of the poles of the world.


----------

